# SPS/IPC Messe Nürnberg



## röhrengertl (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mal Fragen, ob jemand von euch zur SPS-Messe nach Nürnberg fährt (22.-24. November 2011)?
Wäre doch nett ein paar Leute hier kennen zu lernen Fachsimpel´n und ein Bierchen trinken!

Gruß Gerhard 

(Karten sind bei vorheriger Anmeldung umsonst!)


----------



## marlob (24 Oktober 2011)

Wenn du am Stand von Deltalogic vorbei kommst, wirst du sicher den ein oder anderen von uns kennen lernen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Wenn du am Stand von Deltalogic vorbei kommst, wirst du sicher den ein oder anderen von uns kennen lernen



Dazu aber ruhig mal auf dem Boden schauen, nicht jeder verträgt den Alkohol 

Und bitte tretet keinen Forums Kollegen auf die Finger.


----------



## röhrengertl (24 Oktober 2011)

*Stand Deltalogic*

Da komme ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbei! 

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Geminon (25 Oktober 2011)

Ich werde auch zur Messe fahren.


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2011)

Wir sind am 22. um 10:00 - 11:30 Uhr bei der 1,5h Eplanschulung/Vertriebsveranstaltung zu V 2.1.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Oktober 2011)

nach drei jahren abstinenz, auch ich wieder da


----------



## röhrengertl (25 Oktober 2011)

*Datum und Uhrzeit!*

Ja also ich kann mir das aussuchen! Wg. Urlaub! Melden sich noch mehr?
Wäre mal ganz nett!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gestern auch eine VIP-Messekarte bekommen und werde die nutzen. 

Was heißt eigentlich dieses VIP


----------



## röhrengertl (25 Oktober 2011)

*@ vierlagig*

Hallo, ich war hier auch schon lange nicht mehr vertreten! Für meine jetzige arbeit war das nicht nötig! Aber langsam wird es langweilig! Und man findet ab und zu doch noch besseres! Und sollte es ein Nabbecker oder ein Fuchsberger sein!

Hallo mein Freund!


----------



## vierlagig (25 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch eine VIP-Messekarte bekommen und werde die nutzen.
> 
> Was heißt eigentlich dieses VIP



vip heißt formal very important person, bei mesago heißt es vip-parking, vip-lounge, vip-indenarschgeblasen...



röhrengertl schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war hier auch schon lange nicht mehr vertreten! Für meine jetzige arbeit war das nicht nötig! Aber langsam wird es langweilig! Und man findet ab und zu doch noch besseres! Und sollte es ein Nabbecker oder ein Fuchsberger sein!
> 
> Hallo mein Freund!



bahnhof ... für mich wäre es notwendig gewesen, für mich ist es eine institution und für mich ist es eine wohltat diesmal zwei tage da sein zu können...


----------



## MW (25 Oktober 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nach drei jahren abstinenz, auch ich wieder da



Denn dreh ich um 

Nach 6 Jahren anwesenheit, ich dieses Jahr leider nicht da :icon_frown:


----------



## RGerlach (25 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe vor 2 Tage da zu sein.

Die Übernachtung ist noch nicht geklärt und der genaue Termin auch noch nicht.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Nordischerjung (25 Oktober 2011)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal Fragen, ob jemand von euch zur SPS-Messe nach Nürnberg fährt (22.-24. November 2011)?
> Wäre doch nett ein paar Leute hier kennen zu lernen Fachsimpel´n und ein Bierchen trinken!
> ...



Wieso findet solche Messe eigentlich immer ausserhalb Deutschlands statt ( jedenfalls für mich )


----------



## jora (26 Oktober 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wieso findet solche Messe eigentlich immer ausserhalb Deutschlands statt ( jedenfalls für mich )



Weil es so für mich wesentlich bequemer ist ^^
Hab auch scho meine Dauerkarte, mal sehn wann sich nen Besuch ergibt.


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wieso findet solche Messe eigentlich immer ausserhalb Deutschlands statt ( jedenfalls für mich )


 

Weil du a Saupreis bist !

(PS: Selbst aber auch gerne an der Nordsee  )


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (27 Oktober 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich werde alle drei Tage am DELTALOGIC-Stand (Halle 7, Stand 7-109) zu finden sein. xD

Freue mich den ein oder anderen wiederzusehen bzw. kennenzulernen.

Also bis denne...

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Mordor_FRI (28 Oktober 2011)

*Weißwurstäquator*

@Nordischerjung : Genau meine Gedanken. Vielleicht sollten wir unsere eigene Messe aufziehen

@maxi : a Saupreis? Keine Ahnung ob unsere Preise so schlecht sind .


----------



## dalbi (28 Oktober 2011)

Hi,

werde auch da sein. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## maxi (28 Oktober 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> @Nordischerjung : Genau meine Gedanken. Vielleicht sollten wir unsere eigene Messe aufziehen
> 
> @maxi : a Saupreis? Keine Ahnung ob unsere Preise so schlecht sind .


 
Mein fehlernatürlich : -s +ß



Jo a SAUPREIß`N hoid noamoinei, Luija

Mehr sag i ned.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Mehr sag i ned.




na gott sei dank...... endlich Ruhe 


und ich versuche auch zur Messe zu kommen. Vermutlich am 24.11.


----------



## Kieler (9 November 2011)

Kennt jemand ein vernünftiges Hotel ?

Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch wieder versuchen.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (9 November 2011)

*Hotel in Nürnberg*

Ich habe bisher gute erfahrungen mit den B&B-Hotels gemacht. Sind recht Günstig und liegen meistens nahe bei den Messegeländen / Autobahnen. Ok die Zimmer sind recht klein, aber man hält sich ja mesitens nicht so lange darin auf.


----------



## RGerlach (9 November 2011)

Gibt es ein Hotel, in dem schon ein paar Forumteilnehmer untergekommen und wo noch Zimmer frei sind?

Ich denke, dass ich 23. - 24. 11. in Nürnberg bin.

Ralph


----------



## Verpolt (9 November 2011)

FALSCHEr tHREAD...sry


----------



## Safety (11 November 2011)

*Fa. Pilz Halle 9, Stand 9-370*

Hallo,
ich werde wie jedes Jahr auch wider da sein, wie immer da wo es schöne Gelb ist, aber diesmal steht da ein anderer Name.
Ihr findet mich Halle 9, Stand 9-370 Fa. Pilz 
Der Mann mit dem schwarzen Anzug und der gelben Krawatte,   o.k. es könnten noch mehr da sein mit diesem Outfit deshalb hat man mir ein Namensschild gegeben.
Also wer mich mal persönlich kennenlernen will.

Bis bald.


----------



## Tommi (12 November 2011)

steht da *"Safety, SPS-Forum" *drauf?


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (13 November 2011)

"SPS-Forum" steht zumindest auf dem schwarzen Polo-Shirt unter der gelben Krawatte


----------



## Safety (13 November 2011)

Weder noch, da steht mein realer Name drauf und ich darunter.
Einfach nach Deutschmann, Safety fragen einer kennt mich schon, so hoffe ich!


----------



## maxi (14 November 2011)

Hallo,
wer ist denn noch am 22ten dort.

Grüße


----------



## röhrengertl (14 November 2011)

Hallo, also mich hat es jetzt arbeitsmäßig erwischt und ich kann leider nur am 24.11, aber dafür den ganzen Tag! Am 25.ten habe ich leider wieder Spätschicht! Fall´s mich nicht eine andere Fa. abwirbt! 

Gruß an alle und bis dene! Tservus


----------



## maxi (14 November 2011)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Hallo, also mich hat es jetzt arbeitsmäßig erwischt und ich kann leider nur am 24.11, aber dafür den ganzen Tag! Am 25.ten habe ich leider wieder Spätschicht! Fall´s mich nicht eine andere Fa. abwirbt!
> 
> Gruß an alle und bis dene! Tservus



Komm Komm, ich brauche noch ein paar Servicetechniker und einen guten Projektleiter für Klein(st)projekte.


----------



## Dr.M (15 November 2011)

werde am 22. und 23. dort sein. Mal schauen, vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## -ASDF- (15 November 2011)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Hallo, also mich hat es jetzt arbeitsmäßig erwischt und ich kann leider nur am 24.11, aber dafür den ganzen Tag! Am 25.ten habe ich leider wieder Spätschicht! Fall´s mich nicht eine andere Fa. abwirbt!
> 
> Gruß an alle und bis dene! Tservus



Passt doch dann kannste ja tagsüber auf die Messe


----------



## M-Ott (15 November 2011)

Ich bin am 23. da und ich schau bestimmt Mal bei Deltalogic vorbei (nachdem ich ja dieses Jahr für drei verkaufte Netlink-Adapter gesorgt habe, hoffe ich zumindestens auf einen Kaffee).


----------



## maxi (16 November 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich bin am 23. da und ich schau bestimmt Mal bei Deltalogic vorbei (nachdem ich ja dieses Jahr für drei verkaufte Netlink-Adapter gesorgt habe, hoffe ich zumindestens auf einen Kaffee).




Vieeeel besser, die haben Bügelbier


----------



## M-Ott (17 November 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Vieeeel besser, die haben Bügelbier


Ich habe gerade beschlossen: Mein Kollege fährt! :sm24:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 November 2011)

Ich freue mich dann altbekannte und neue Gesichter kennenzulernen...  Bin alle drei Tage am DELTALOGIC Stand anzutreffen ;-)


----------



## RobiHerb (18 November 2011)

Ich bin am 23.11. auf der Messe, see you ...


----------



## MW (18 November 2011)

ich darf nun doch zur Messe, am Mittwoch. 

Bin mal gespannt ob ich einpaar bekannte Gesichter sehe


----------



## marlob (19 November 2011)

Einen Tag kann ich auch noch frei machen. Bin am Dienstag da


----------



## edison (19 November 2011)

Ich komme Donnerstag, Abreise ist Freitag


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 November 2011)

edison schrieb:


> Ich komme Donnerstag, Abreise ist Freitag


Achtung: Donnerstag ist nur bis 17:00 Uhr geöffnet, Dienstag und Mittwoch geht es bis 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## edison (20 November 2011)

Danke, aber andes lässt es sich nicht eiunrichten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2011)

Hallo Rainer,
würdest du dich am Donnerstag darauf einrichten, mir
ein feudales Frühstück, auf deinen stand zu bereiten 

Gruß RN


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> würdest du dich am Donnerstag darauf einrichten, mir
> ein feudales Frühstück, auf deinen stand zu bereiten
> 
> Gruß RN


Hallo Helmut,

habe das Frühstück selbst gegessen, da Du nicht da warst.


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> habe das Frühstück selbst gegessen, da Du nicht da warst.



das muss gewesen sein, als ich da war, da warst du nämlich nicht mehr da ...

überhaupt, wo ward ihr alle?


----------



## tnt369 (25 November 2011)

Hallo Rainer,
nochmal Danke für die tolle Bewirtung am Stand.
Ich hoffe die Messe war ein Erfolg für Euch.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2011)

[kleinlaut] tut mir leid, ich war auf der Messe, habe aber es aber irgendwie nicht zu euch
geschafft. Schuld ist Safty, ich war zweimal bei Pilz auf dem stand und er hatte immer wieder
Kundschaft, da wollte ich nicht stören. Aber das hat meinen ganzen Messeplan durcheinander
gebracht. Vor allen Dingen weil sein Kollege uns so lange aufgehalten hat [/Kleinlaut]
Aber im nächsten Jahr ignoriere ich Pilz und komm gleich zu euch.


----------



## Dr.M (25 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> überhaupt, wo ward ihr alle?




hatte Dienstags leider keine Zeit vorbeizukommen. War am Mittwoch  morgen da. Rainer war lange Zeit im Gespräch, wollte ich nicht stören.  Wurde aber von den zwei Herren hervorragend über den ACCON EasyLog  beraten. 

P.S. laut Zeugenaussagen waren wohl einige Herren noch nicht anwesend, weil sie sich zu sehr mit Bügelbier beschäftigt hatten...


----------



## M-Ott (25 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> überhaupt, wo ward ihr alle?


Ich war da! Ich war am Mittwoch gegen 12:00 am Deltalogic-Stand!
Leider wurden wir ein Bisschen aufgehalten und hatten deswegen keine Zeit, nochmal vorbeizuschauen.
Außer Sven Rothenpieler habe ich niemanden kennengelernt (Rainer habe ich gesehen, aber er ware gerade im Gespräch).

@Rainer: Danke für den Kaffee!

Btw: @Sven:
Sorry, für den "spieler" am Ende.  Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------



## Safety (25 November 2011)

*Sorry*

Hallo,
sorry ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet so überlaufen zu werden.
@Helmut: Ich habe zweimal die Info bekommen das Du da warst aber dann schon wieder weg, schade!
Danke an alle die da waren und Entschuldigung an alle die ich nicht begrüßen konnte.
Aber es waren ja auch einige bei mir, es ist schön jetzt auch ein paar Gesichter zu den Nicknamen zu 
haben.


----------



## RGerlach (25 November 2011)

Also ich war am Mittwoch bei Deltalogic. Leider habe ich Früh und auch gegen 17:00 Uhr keinen weiteren angetroffen (Sven und Rainer kenne ich ja). Am Donnerstag bin ich in die andere Richtung und habe es nicht mehr zu Deltalogic geschafft.

Zumindestens habe ich bei Pilz Safty kennengelernt.

Die zwei Messetage waren gut ausgefüllt. Ich glaube, dass ich doch nicht bei allen vorgemerkten Firmen war.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das muss gewesen sein, als ich da war, da warst du nämlich nicht mehr da ...
> 
> überhaupt, wo ward ihr alle?


Wann warst Du bei uns? Oder hast Du dich nicht zu erkennen gegeben? ;-)


----------



## M-Ott (25 November 2011)

@Ralph:
Du warst sogar noch vor uns da, Sven hatte nämlich schon erwähnt, dass Du da warst.


----------



## borgmann (25 November 2011)

Wer Lust hat kann sich auf der SPS 2011 den finnischen Fibox Stand mal anschauen Halle 5, Stand 435. Der wurde von uns entworfen und kann sich hoffentlich sehen lassen. Auf www.borgmann-design.de ist er auch unter News gepostet oder 
auf Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Borgmann-Ausstellungsbau-Design-GmbH/107944579274062

Danke und bis denne


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

borgmann schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat kann sich auf der SPS 2011 den finnischen Fibox Stand mal anschauen Halle 5, Stand 435. Der wurde von uns entworfen und kann sich hoffentlich sehen lassen. Auf www.borgmann-design.de ist er auch unter News gepostet oder
> auf Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Borgmann-Ausstellungsbau-Design-GmbH/107944579274062
> 
> Danke und bis denne



dit is dann jetz wohl och zu spät, wah?! ...scheiß werbung!


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Oder hast Du dich nicht zu erkennen gegeben? ;-)



entweder man kennt mich oder man erkennt mich nicht 
habe mir vom herrn renschler den BC-600 zeigen lassen - danke nochmal dafür! und keine 4 stunden später hatte ich schon das angebot aufm BB - das nenn ich service


----------



## kpf (25 November 2011)

*Danke!*

Hallo Rainer,
auch von mir und Duke noch mal herzlichen Dank für die tolle Bewirtung und Info!
Für den Profibus-Tester habe ich intern schon getrommelt, so ein teil werden wir uns wohl holen.

Grüße
kpf


----------



## blasterbock (25 November 2011)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Wieder mal eine super Bewirtung am Stand mit einem ganz hervorragenden Bier.
Leider kann ich nur alle zwei Jahre kommen und dann auch immer nur für einen Tag.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> entweder man kennt mich oder man erkennt mich nicht
> habe mir vom herrn renschler den BC-600 zeigen lassen - danke nochmal dafür! und keine 4 stunden später hatte ich schon das angebot aufm BB - das nenn ich service


Nen ne, so einfach ist das nicht. Da muss man sich schon ordentlich zu erkennen geben, damit die restlichen Forumskollegen auch wissen wer noch da ist. Speziell Darius wollte dich unbedingt persönlich kennenlernen (und ich natürlich auch) ;-).


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nen ne, so einfach ist das nicht. Da muss man sich schon ordentlich zu erkennen geben, damit die restlichen Forumskollegen auch wissen wer noch da ist. Speziell Darius wollte dich unbedingt persönlich kennenlernen (und ich natürlich auch) ;-).



wer ist darius? vielleicht hat er mich ja kennen gelernt und weiß es nur nicht...
naja, nächstes jahr können wir es gern nochmal probieren


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wer ist darius? vielleicht hat er mich ja kennen gelernt und weiß es nur nicht...
> naja, nächstes jahr können wir es gern nochmal probieren


Sorry, falsch geschrieben. Korrekt heißt er dariyos. Und den kennst Du sicher (zumindest nur vom Lesen).


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Sorry, falsch geschrieben. Korrekt heißt er dariyos. Und den kennst Du sicher (zumindest nur vom Lesen).



ach der neue admin... wollte seinen größten kritiker kennenlernen... ich verstehe


----------



## Dr.M (25 November 2011)

Dann nächstes Mal mit Termin und als geschlossene Gesellschaft


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2011)

Ihr seit Euch ja schön alle aus dem Weg gegangen . Hat den jemand Maxi gesehen ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ihr seit Euch ja schön alle aus dem Weg gegangen . Hat den jemand Maxi gesehen ?


Habe Maxi nicht gesehen bzw. er hat es nicht bis zu uns geschafft. Und den kenne ich (im Gegensatz zu 4L, aber sehen wir nächstes Jahr weiter).
Wo warst Du eigentlich?


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 November 2011)

Hi Rainer,

Danke für den Kaffee und das nette Gespräch.

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> .......
> Wo warst Du eigentlich?



Wenn du mein todo-Liste sehen würdest dann würdest du nicht fragen  ....... Ich wollte den Messebesuch eigendlich mit einer Fahrt nach Slowenien verbinden. Der hat sich um eine Woche verschoben und die Messeleitung war nicht damit einverstanden die Messe auch zu verschieben.


----------



## MW (25 November 2011)

Also nächstes Jahr plan ich besser gleich zwei Tage fürn Messebesuch ein, ich habs nicht mal bis Halle 7 geschafft.

Aber nächstes Jahr schaff ich es wieder zu Deltalogic!


----------



## Paule (26 November 2011)

Mir war es dieses Jahr leider nicht möglich zur Messe zu gehen und nach dem ich hier nur lese
wir ihr Euch alle nicht getroffen habt  , mal eine Frage: 
Gab es eigentlich neue Informationen zum TIA-Portal?
Wann kommt die V12 raus oder gibt es erst noch ein paar SP zur V11.
Oder habt ihr alle den Siemensstand boykottiert?


----------



## tnt369 (26 November 2011)

dieses jahr soll noch der sp2 rauskommen mit der 64-bit unterstützung.


----------



## Joerg123 (26 November 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich neue Informationen zum TIA-Portal?
> Wann kommt die V12 raus oder gibt es erst noch ein paar SP zur V11.



SP2 kommt (wie          tnt369 schon schrieb) im Dezember:
- Endlich Win 7 - 64 bit Support
- Start Drive ist nun zum ersten mal dabei (Nur für FU's, Servos kommen erst in V12)

V12 erscheint dann Ende 2012

Wann die Windows 7 - 64 bit-Freigabe für WinCC flexible 2008 kommt, konnte mir der nette Herr von Siemens leider nicht beantworten


----------



## dalbi (26 November 2011)

Hi,

schön, erzählt mal noch ein bisschen mehr.
Ich habe es dieses Jahr leider auch nicht geschafft.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## daschris (27 November 2011)

Hi
mir ist noch folgendes in erinnerung geblieben:
 --> Comfort panel jetzt bis 22''.... der Display kann echt was sogar in dieser grösse
 --> Es gibt bei den Basic panels ein KP KTP 400 in Farbe. Jetzt haben sie endlich einen ersatz für den ersten peinlichen versuch mit den streifen ziehenden display 
 --> TIA Portal SP Ende des jahres. Ich hab mir das Antriebsthema mal zeigen lassen und sah für mich sehr interessant aus, da ich als nur gelegentlicher Antriebsnutzer jetzt einen Wizzard hat mit dem man einen Antrieb zum laufen kriegt.
 --> Bei WinCC 7.0 SP2 wurde nochmal sehr genau darauf eingegangen wie die Freigabe für Virtualisierung ist. Es ist jetzt offiziell möglich Server und/oder/teilweise Clients zu virtualisieren. Finde ich für WinCC installationen schon sehr interessant und endlich sind sie in der Realität angekommen.
 --> Flex SP3 soll auch bis ende des jahres kommen, hat sich aber eher nach ein paar extra wochen angehört. Da drinnen ist dann endlich 64Bit support und ein paar kleinigkeiten wie neue Auflösungen, IE Routing für x77 panels.
 --> ET200SP wir es irgendwann anfang nächstes jahr geben. PLC, Frequenzumrichter, Motorstarter oä. wird es erst ein jahr später geben.

so mehr fällt mir nicht mehr ein


----------

